# ALT diesel Fuel Filter



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Just wondering whether any diesel owners gave consideration to alternative fuel filter 
considering the cost of OEM filter cartridge (about $66.00) and the fact GM claims 
its only 91% efficient at removing water. In comparison the big rigs use filter i.e. Racor 
units which claim 99.9% efficient at removing water and replacement filter cartridge
(2 microns) for about $22.00

Example:
Racor 245R Spin-On Diesel Filter-245R Racor - Star Marine Depot


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There is an occasional member here who installed a non-GM fuel filter on his firewall. By doing so he invalidated his warranty and then subsequently decided to trade his CTD in to return I think to VW. If I follow the story correctly he then left VW again and bought another CTD and did another fuel filter on the firewall mod. I'm really not sure what he's done since then because he has a practice of making posts and then deleting his messages.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Got diesel I think is his account.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

we bypassed the racors on every piece of equipment at the mine, and kept the oem filter

they run much better w/o them


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Boraz - just curious what brand batteries you use in the mine? I've read that Odyssey is preferred by some industrial operators.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Boraz - just curious what brand batteries you use in the mine? I've read that Odyssey is preferred by some industrial operators.


never heard of those, googled it


for the western stars, they were just generic batteries, the kenworths had optimas... the cat stuff got cat batteries....dunno what the p&h and komatsu and hitachi stuff got, didnt get too involved with those

and now that i think of it, the main issue with the racors was the dyed fuel, the dye plugged up the filter in two days....but there was equipment running clear fuel that the racors were bypassed/removed as well....too restrictive


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> and now that i think of it, the main issue with the racors was the dyed fuel, the dye plugged up the filter in two days....but there was equipment running clear fuel that the racors were bypassed/removed as well....too restrictive


if the Racors were clogging seems like there's more gunk in the fuel then just dye? Rather have gunk in filter then fuel system, pump and injectors. Had Racor on my 1982 rabbit diesel , filtered better then OEM. Racors were intended for big rigs where as a 2L flows little in comparison, Racor spec's indicate low loss through filter at higher volumes then 2L consumes.


----------

